# CUSTON SEAT



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

IF YOU ARE INTERESTED LET ME KNOW ASAP:


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

What are they out of?


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REGALRIDER86_@Dec 10 2007, 11:42 AM~9417949
> *What are they out of?
> *



these seats will fit any g body ( monte carlos, regals, cutlass, olds)


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

how much?


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by red_ghost_@Dec 10 2007, 01:55 PM~9418842
> *how much?
> *


I want $600 plus shippin


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

I would be interested in trades to I guess


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

wow, $600 for the 2 seats?


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Dec 10 2007, 04:54 PM~9420128
> *wow, $600 for the 2 seats?
> *


2 front swivels n back seat


----------



## 79swanginmalibu1 (May 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Dec 10 2007, 07:25 PM~9421446
> *2 front swivels n back seat
> *


can you give me some better pics of the back seat.


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79swanginmalibu1_@Dec 11 2007, 09:54 AM~9425444
> *can you give me some better pics of the back seat.
> *



ill send them to you by the end of the week


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Dec 10 2007, 11:33 AM~9417880
> *IF YOU ARE INTERESTED LET ME KNOW ASAP:
> 
> 
> ...



TTT


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

TTT


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

$600 is a good price for those Swivels. Wish they was closer too my color combo


----------



## danp68 (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Dec 10 2007, 12:33 PM~9417880
> *IF YOU ARE INTERESTED LET ME KNOW ASAP:
> 
> 
> ...


if i didnt have to pay rent and they matched my interior id snach em quick-i love the old school swivel barrel chairs :thumbsup:


----------



## danp68 (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Dec 10 2007, 05:23 PM~9419911
> *I would be interested in trades to I guess
> *


what you lookin to trade?


----------



## 79swanginmalibu1 (May 13, 2006)

can't tell cause pics so dark but are those red or burgandy.


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79swanginmalibu1_@Dec 12 2007, 09:03 PM~9440307
> *can't tell cause pics so dark but are those red or burgandy.
> *



BURGANDY


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danp68_@Dec 12 2007, 08:59 PM~9440261
> *what you lookin to trade?
> *



WHAT YOU GOT IM OPEN TO ANYTHIN GRIGHT NOW


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

These will go in a regal direct fit? And would you mind sending me a few more pics, i am interested.


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REGALRIDER86_@Dec 13 2007, 11:03 AM~9444380
> *These will go in a regal direct fit? And would you mind sending me a few more pics, i am interested.
> *



yes they will, they will fit perfect too. I will get you pics tonight bro. I get of work at 6 pick up the kid and ill take pics of them


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

SEAT ARE STILL HERE COME GET THEM REAL CHEAP I NEED THEM GONE


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

ttt


----------



## PancakesAndHammers (Jun 1, 2006)

Wish you were closer.... I'd snatch them seats up for the Cutlass I have that is in the shop getting ready to get sprayed Burgandy


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1988CutlassClassic_@Dec 26 2007, 10:19 AM~9533898
> *Wish you were closer.... I'd snatch them seats up for the Cutlass I have that is in the shop getting ready to get sprayed Burgandy
> *



I SENT YOU A PM. 


I WILL SHIPP ANY WHERE


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

fuck yo couch ***** man screw these seats i seen better lol naw just kiddin very nice


----------



## NellyNell (Sep 18, 2007)

So how much do you want for them?


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

is that a cigareete burn on the back seat?


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Dec 24 2007, 09:26 AM~9520317
> *SEAT ARE STILL HERE COME GET THEM REAL CHEAP I NEED THEM GONE
> *


PM sent. Find anything out bout that? :0


----------

